

How I Learned to Program Computers - feross
http://www.feross.org/how-i-learned-to-program-computers/

======
abc_lisper
Darn kids.. Get off my lawn :)

Seriously, this is fucking cool.. Congrats to feross

------
danvideo
his server seems to get overwhelmed...

